# Cash & Houdini's First Clutch!



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

These guys have been working on bonding the past several months, and I just noticed recently that they were showing signs of wanting to mate. So, I provided a nest box and BOOM! They are so busy! 

I came home tonight and Cash was really singing away in the bird room. I went in to check on everybody and Houdini is in the nest box with a brand new egg! Yay!

This is their first clutch together! Cash is a cinnamon pearl pied split to whiteface, and Houdini is a cinnamon whiteface split pied. I anticipate some great variety in their chick colorations!


----------



## dom1959 (Oct 29, 2014)

fantastic birds!
congrats!!!:cinnamon pearl:


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

stickin in for the ride !


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

As of yesterday evening, we have 2 eggs! She looks like she still has more to come!


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Cash and Houdini laid a total of 4 eggs! The first one should be hatching around New Years Eve! Houdini is a terrific mom and really takes care of her eggs. She had decided she wants a warm bath every morning, which is crazy because before eggs she did not care for water and we had to mist her to help her get clean. All 4 eggs are fertile and looking great! We candle them every other day to check the chicks' progress. It was so awesome to see their little hears beat around their 5th day of development! Can't wait of them to hatch!!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How exciting!! They are both very beautiful, and are sure to make some lovely babies. 

I've read that the moisture from baths/showers is vital for the health of the eggs.


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats! 

Can someone tell me if using* hot mist humidifier* is OK in the room where the nestbox is?


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

As of yesterday, the 29th, 2 chicks have hatched! Both have yellow down, so no whiteface babies yet. But they're doing well and look great!


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Chipper&Trillie,
I run a cool mist humidifier in the birds' room. I don't know about warm mist humidifiers. I also have dishes of water for bathing available for everyone in the mornings. Some mothers like to take dips and get totally soaked on their bellies, then shake off a little and sit on their eggs. I have read where other people mist the inside of the actual nest box, but that always makes me leery of mold and such. My mothers have always known when to provider a wetter environment for their eggs, so I let them decide


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ooh. Congrats! You can get some pieds.  in order to get whitefaces, both parents need to be split to it.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

All 4 eggs hatched! All the chicks have yellow down, so no whitefaces in this batch. The older chicks are doing great, but the last one that hatched on New Years Day is not doing too good. I pulled him for some hand feedings this evening as his crop was completely empty and his skin was red. Hoping this tiny munchkin pulls through. His siblings are already over twice as big as him.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yay! Gorgeous babies! Congratulations! :excited:


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

CrazyKeet'sMom said:


> Chipper&Trillie,
> I run a cool mist humidifier in the birds' room. I don't know about warm mist humidifiers. I also have dishes of water for bathing available for everyone in the mornings. Some mothers like to take dips and get totally soaked on their bellies, then shake off a little and sit on their eggs. I have read where other people mist the inside of the actual nest box, but that always makes me leery of mold and such. My mothers have always known when to provider a wetter environment for their eggs, so I let them decide


thanks. My hen used to take bath with warm water but she ignores it recently. Instead, she gets inside shallow water dish ( shiny stainless steel cat type low profile bowl) that has regular drinking water and bathes there. I don't know what the problem is. I wonder id she prefers cool water to warm water? This sounds strange. I would think that they should prefer warm water for bathing. 

Congrats on the chicks!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the picture. They are very cute. I hope the little one pulls through.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Where there is trial, there is solution! I have a pair sitting on eggs that aren't fertile. They are terrific parents but something just didn't work out this time around. I put the dejected chick in with them just to see if they would foster it... and they took right to it! He is now healthy and very well fed! 

His 3 older siblings are getting massive. Their eyes started opening 2 days ago and they have switched from baby cheeping begging to the stereotypical cockatiel wind-up toy begging sounds.

The attached is a picture of the proud foster parents.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

They are all very beautiful tiels - congrats!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the chicks 
It's great that the youngest is doing better now, at least in a way the foster pair weren't doing all that sitting for nothing


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

So sweet you let them adopt a baby. They look happy.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Now the chicks are just over 2 weeks old and are so chunky! I have one cinnamon pearl pied, and the rest look to be pearl pieds. I LOVE them at their porcupine stage!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

would you please give me an advise what to do with the chick who is 4-7 days younger than other 5 siblings. Please! 
He also looks red and tiny. I think he hatched not long ago .


----------

